# Police allege that karate-coach cop sexually abused girl, from age 12, for 8 years



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 22, 2009)

http://www.philly.com/philly/news/homepage/79879942.html?cmpid=15585797

I'm not going to post any quotes from the story.  The allegations are horrible if true.  A police officer, Marine, and 8th Dan karate instructor.  Absolutely horrifying.


----------



## Carol (Dec 22, 2009)

Epic fail on behalf of the Philly PD.  




> Despite the abhorrent nature of his alleged crimes, the Police Department never publicly announced Wiggins' arrest on charges that included rape-forcible compulsion, involuntary deviate sexual intercourse and statutory sexual assault.
> 
> 
> The department's brass didn't even bother to inform the city's Recreation Department of Wiggins' arrest, even though Internal Affairs investigators learned that Wiggins had met his victim at the Olney Recreation Center, where, as recently as last week, he was still giving free karate lessons


----------



## celtic_crippler (Dec 22, 2009)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 22, 2009)

.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 23, 2009)

That's very disturbing,



Goes to show how sick the world can be.:lurk:


----------



## The Last Legionary (Dec 23, 2009)

Find guilty, then choppy choppy pee pee.


----------



## bluekey88 (Dec 23, 2009)

It's horrifying and shocking.  Everyone out here is just  besides themselves.  It's been a rough couple of years for the Philly PD (lots of officers shot) and the communiyt was really starting rally around them and support them for a change.  I hope that this incidents doesn't sabotage the efforts of Philly PD to align more with the community.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## David43515 (Dec 23, 2009)

I can understand not wanting to rush to judgement, but what is it with these organizations that insist on protecting one of their own rather than protecting kids? Makes me want to line people up and start shooting.:biggun:


----------



## seasoned (Dec 24, 2009)

For a person to reach such a position in life of trust and honor, only to stoop so low as to take advantage of innocence is despicable. There are no words.......


----------



## KELLYG (Dec 24, 2009)

What Seasoned said!


----------

